# breeding gold spilos



## rare0nesf (Feb 18, 2003)

Has anyone bred any gold spilos on this board before?


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Moved to Husbandry.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

It is rumered to have been done before, yet no one on either board has personally done it. I personally wouldnt mind if mine breed. It would be nice. I think that I have the tank size for it, and a number of "wild caught" spilos. I think that I have a good chance to have a mixture of males and female. I would be happy if just two pair off. We'll see.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Here is a link that might be some use for you.

S. spilopleura breeding


----------



## AZ (Jan 3, 2003)

there is guy in maryland he runsa palce called riverdale pets and he is trying to or is breeding them but as the rest of his pirnahas they will be 3 tiems the ptice they shoudl be


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Definately interesting. Man, I hope someday I can witness such an act. I still think I need a bigger tank. That, or either remove some fish or let the law of the jungle prevail in my 180. Its a tough call either way.

~Dj


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

S. spilopleura have been bred in captivity in 55 gal. aquario. I prefer to use the historical method because there is some information there that is generally overlooked by hobbyists in stating how this species is bred.


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

hastatus said:


> I prefer to use the historical method because there is some information there that is generally overlooked by hobbyists in stating how this species is bred.


 What do you mean by this Frank? What is "generally overlooked?"


----------



## rare0nesf (Feb 18, 2003)

I have 2 of them in a 100g and the only thing they do is stay next 2 each other all day.


----------



## rare0nesf (Feb 18, 2003)

I chose these 2 because they always stuck 2 gether out of 10 of them.one would not let the other ones get near it and they always stayed in the corner.??????


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> What do you mean by this Frank? What is "generally overlooked?"


 What chemicals are used if any, water temperature, pH and physiological changes observed. Even plants or non-plants used. These descriptions linked are of general use and doesn't mean necessarily if you follow them it will work for you as each person's pirana behaves differently under different circumstances. Instead use it as a guide to add or remove things in your aquario that might help or hinder their breeding behavior. Breeders of piranas I know and including those I have done in the past make home made spawning mops. I use common lt green yarn and dark green yarn to simulate plants. This is weighted down by a plastic coffee top w/rocks siliconed in place. It makes it easier to remove eggs or fry that will stay congested in this _safe_ nest. Just one idea to think about.


----------



## Predator (Jan 25, 2003)

I bought some spilo's a couple years ago from Ryan, who bred them. he no longer gets on the board. He was on predatory Fish. I know of another guy but forgot his name.....

Ryans spilo's breed in a 75 gallon, I think twice.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

InSinUAsian said:


> It is rumered to have been done before, yet no one on either board has personally done it. I personally wouldnt mind if mine breed.


 Creeping Death has succesfully bred and raised the fry.
George Fear has also bred them in a 30 long I believe, but did not raise the fry.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Correct me if I am wrong, did not Ken Arnold also have a similar experience with breeding these fish?


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

From Kenco? I believe he was getting supplied by someone who was breeding them (3 or so years ago)... but I could be wrong on that


----------



## Neoplasia (Feb 16, 2003)

That is my thought also, quite a while ago though.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I had put him in touch with some pirana fish breeders, but assumed he purchased some breeding fish for himself as well. It's been a long time ago and my memory is a bit fuzzy on that.


----------



## homebrewed (Feb 25, 2003)

I sent him an email... but he's not the easiest person to get ahold of.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Don't feel bad. He used to write and call frequently but no more.


----------

